
Twitter labels Trump tweets as ‘potentially misleading’ for the first time - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/26/21271207/twitter-donald-trump-fact-check-mail-in-voting-coronavirus-pandemic-california
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23317286)

